# Crabapple wood



## unclealvah (Mar 10, 2014)

A friend of mine from New Hampshire recently sent me a box of crabapple wood, they are disk cuts about 2" x 6" I say.

I have used regular apple before so I'm wondering if this crabapple is similar in taste or stronger or what all? In fact, I've never heard any reference to it being used in a smoker  what-so-ever, now that I'm thinking about it....


----------



## tyglover (Mar 10, 2014)

Ive used it before and it's great. In fact, I can't tell the difference between crab apple and regular apple, it tastes very similar. I use it on white and pink meats mainly, also on some red meat too. Tastes great and smells good. You'll like it :)

Tyler


----------

